# Pig Oil -A word of warning



## LOA90 (3 January 2013)

Pig Oil - Just thought I would remind everyone to be especially vigilant if using this on clipped horses. I have used it for years on manes/tails/feathers but recently I dropped a bottle and the whole lot split onto my pony's fully clipped neck. Despite my best efforts to get it off, the skin has lifted and is flaking like severe dandruff. He has never had a reaction before when its been on his mane/feather. I know people put it on horses for winter shine but be careful. Apparently it can cause 'burn' like symptoms too?


----------



## Big Ben (3 January 2013)

Silly question time, but what is pig oil? I keep seeing it mentioned, but not familiar with it.


----------



## Lotty (3 January 2013)

OMG so sorry. I hope he's ok. I use pig oil but luckily haven't spilt any.


----------



## 9tails (3 January 2013)

Big Ben said:



			Silly question time, but what is pig oil? I keep seeing it mentioned, but not familiar with it.
		
Click to expand...

It's not made from pigs, but an oil that traditionally pig keepers use to put a shine on pigs' coats especially for showing.  

Did it also have flowers of sulfur in the oil?


----------



## Gloi (3 January 2013)

I've had a pony react like that to pig oil. His skin started off raised and hot then the hair fell out and the skin flaked. He recovered okay but was bald where the oil had been for a while. This pony wasn't clipped, the oil was put on to protect feather.


----------



## kirstys 1 (3 January 2013)

My sec A had a similar reaction to baby oil!
He had it through his mane last winter, and his (clipped) neck came up like this!


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (3 January 2013)

Oooh horrid. I only use to prevent mud fever n mites on feathers never for cosmetic reasons and no I am not criticising!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 January 2013)

I always worry when people on here are very keen to recommend the "pig oil & sulphur" treatment for just about everything ranging from sweet itch to mud fever to feather mites and everything else in between.

I used this mixture on my boy's white legs and he came up really hot, red, and swollen. 

Please be careful peeps. Don't be in a rush to use it, and make sure to patch test for 24 hrs if you're gonna do it.


----------



## Csmom (3 January 2013)

If it's any help - I use simple veg oil to keep hair silky, it's good for keeping mites, bots, etc at bay; plus a splash in a feed AND it's cheap!!


----------



## asbo (4 January 2013)

This is what happened to my horse when I applied Neem oil, this also happens if I use pig oil on him too, very sore, swollen, scabby legs. These scabs came up over 24hrs on an area he has never had this before, it spread up and down both hinds.


----------

